# newly planted tank



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Planted tsnkOkay here is pic of my newly planted tank (maybe not sure if the pic will upload)


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL okay Soo I guessed it worked lol will post more shortly


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

*more pics*

Here's some pics


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay sorry if not the best pics I took them with my cell phone and uploaded them from cell phone as well LoL


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay ummm I just realized I posted these pics in the wrong spot Soo sorry !!


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking good. My only worry is you've planted a number of plants that will get very tall near the front of the tank - cambomba and the swords. Ideally they'd be near the back and you'd have some bare substrate or lower growing plants at the front. Good luck with the planted adventure


----------

